# Preparation Help for 2013 Entrance Tests



## znb13_1994 (Aug 11, 2012)

AoA,

I know that many others have posted a few threads regarding the medical college admission tests but it is that time of the year. I'm a high school senior in US and I really need some guidance on how to prepare for the medical college tests in pakistan, for aga khan especially. I'm taking AP bio, AP chem and AP physics B, and pre-calculus (math). Should I just stick to those AP books or do I need to go through the FSC books as well? I'm pretty sure I have to go through those books. Also, can I get the FSC books online somehow, as pdf, or is ordering it the only way I can get it? As for math, how much math will I have to know, I'm in pre-calculus so it's not advanced math. Also, what do I have to prepare for English portion of the exam, and for the general knowledge part too. Some tips on the test taking itself will be appreciated as well. Please leave your responses in proper english, no shorthand english. 

Thank you.


----------



## sahernaqvi (Oct 9, 2012)

Hi i am a usa highschool senior preparing for the mcat as well. Well, i am using 3 exam prep books, but studying from the fsc books is important if you want to get the whole concepts. I dont think you can really find them onlinr, i would request them from some relative in pakistan, and they can get it. Ive seen the math, its not too hard, has up to algebra 2 mainly, focuses heavily on geometry. It has some precalc but not more than that. The english section comprises mostly of vocabular terms that you should be comfortable with if you are a fluent speaker, but maybe focusing on vocabular might help. Oh, and the test also focuses heavily on botany zoology, which you dont learn too much about in the American education system, which is why ordering the FSC books would do you good. Hope I helped some


----------



## Awais Ishaq (Nov 1, 2012)

znb13_1994 said:


> AoA,
> 
> I know that many others have posted a few threads regarding the medical college admission tests but it is that time of the year. I'm a high school senior in US and I really need some guidance on how to prepare for the medical college tests in pakistan, for aga khan especially. I'm taking AP bio, AP chem and AP physics B, and pre-calculus (math). Should I just stick to those AP books or do I need to go through the FSC books as well? I'm pretty sure I have to go through those books. Also, can I get the FSC books online somehow, as pdf, or is ordering it the only way I can get it? As for math, how much math will I have to know, I'm in pre-calculus so it's not advanced math. Also, what do I have to prepare for English portion of the exam, and for the general knowledge part too. Some tips on the test taking itself will be appreciated as well. Please leave your responses in proper english, no shorthand english.
> 
> Thank you.


Well you must go through FSc books as well and download the UHS Entrance test syllabus from their website if you want to take the entrance test of Punjab for King Edward Medical university etc. plus you don't need to know much about maths, just get the basic concept and that's it but English Grammar must be very good.


----------



## farah (Oct 15, 2012)

will aptitude portion be included in mcat 2013?


----------



## xain khalid (Nov 16, 2012)

Chances


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

Please guide meh as im totally confused by many of the threads over here saying about not to join any academy for the MCAT preparation:?....becoz i think that an academy would be helpful for us for the preparation of the Mcqs like KIPS. I am in fsc med part 2 and looking forward for the MCAT 2013 INSHAALLAH.

your suggestions would be very helpful 

Thanks


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

Yes join but go for The stars institute.I suggest it because there session is of short duration 35 days.But kips will hang you for two months.Just have take guidelines from academy and do as much as self study and practice as you can.


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

@ hooria aftar fsc exams you have just 3 months dont waste them in academy just stick to sallybus prepare at home and at end join test session(test session of star is tooo bad)

- - - Updated - - -

@ hooria aftar fsc exams you have just 3 months dont waste them in academy just stick to sallybus prepare at home and at end join test session(test session of star is tooo bad)


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

jamal said:


> Yes join but go for The stars institute.I suggest it because there session is of short duration 35 days.But kips will hang you for two months.Just have take guidelines from academy and do as much as self study and practice as you can.


thanks for your suggestion jamal but i think star academy is in Lahore rite ??i n that kind of case i can  join kips :thumbsup:

- - - Updated - - -



h.a. said:


> @ hooria aftar fsc exams you have just 3 months dont waste them in academy just stick to sallybus prepare at home and at end join test session(test session of star is tooo bad)
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> @ hooria aftar fsc exams you have just 3 months dont waste them in academy just stick to sallybus prepare at home and at end join test session(test session of star is tooo bad)


hmm okay h.a maybe that would be more good ...Thanks but:? confusion is still there ... i mean what to do ?? go to an academy for the test series only.. or to go for all the three months... and how much time period are the test series for ?? i am sorry but i am freaking out really .... :speechless:

- - - Updated - - -



jamal said:


> Yes join but go for The stars institute.I suggest it because there session is of short duration 35 days.But kips will hang you for two months.Just have take guidelines from academy and do as much as self study and practice as you can.


By the way is there any branch of Star institute in Rawalpindi also ??


----------



## h.a. (Dec 6, 2011)

Hooria just join test session it will comprise your 1 or 2 weks it will help you to develope speed and time management. Buy mcat mcq books of carvan,ilmi,dogar or whatever you like and when you prepare at home you can easily solve them it provides you plenty of practise mcqs.


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

h.a. said:


> Hooria just join test session it will comprise your 1 or 2 weks it will help you to develope speed and time management. Buy mcat mcq books of carvan,ilmi,dogar or whatever you like and when you prepare at home you can easily solve them it provides you plenty of practise mcqs.


Thanks h.a.


----------



## jamal (Feb 15, 2012)

I think it is also in pindi.Here is the contact number








Never ever give 3 months to academy have your time divided in three parts give one part to academy right after fsc last exam so that one can satisfy one's self otherwise academy does not matter a lot .Its all your hardwork because everything is from books and give rest two parts of your remaining to self study and practice


----------



## Hooria Qureshi (Oct 3, 2012)

jamal said:


> I think it is also in pindi.Here is the contact number
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you jamal for the info.....and i've finally made my mind  i'll join the test session only


----------



## naqvi (Sep 17, 2012)

can anyone tell me that the f.s.c books are same as 2011 edition or is undergone any change now? please help


----------

